# Slow night, so...Hi-Power vs. Glock...



## Kenifish2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Apple to Oranges, the high power should be graded against a 1911 and the glock against M&P and XD's. I do not think the High Power will fair so well against Brownings other design.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Glock all day long. Many, many rounds through with no problems.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

For me, a gun is just a tool. I wear my Glock 23 12 hours a day. It gets banged up quite a bit and shows it. I don't care because it's just a tool. I'd pull my hair out if I did that to a nice gun.
PS I have a Colt El Capitan 38 Super on order for my "barbecue gun". I do like nice looking guns, but I want them to stay that way.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

UPhiker said:


> For me, a gun is just a tool. I wear my Glock 23 12 hours a day. It gets banged up quite a bit and shows it. I don't care because it's just a tool. I'd pull my hair out if I did that to a nice gun.
> PS I have a Colt El Capitan 38 Super on order for my "barbecue gun". I do like nice looking guns, but I want them to stay that way.


I agree with you to a certain degree that personal handguns were meant to be used and used hard and certainly there is a "tool" aspect to them. But a sidearm that you may one day find yourself putting between your own "civilization" and another's "savagery" is certainly more than just a tool - and not comparable to a "Made In China" screwdriver from a main aisle Home Depot bargain bin. 

A tool - especially a tool used in defense of one's life - that is cherished is apt to become much, much more than just a tool. In a micro-way it serves as a metaphor on how the owner judges oneself, values his or her life and what "tools" they choose to maintain it and in the process the owner becomes much more than a "tool" user or owner. Kind of exemplified in this photo:










In my mind a provocative photo that challenges the viewer to make sense of a separation of the firearm and the man holding it - one would seemingly be less than a whole without the other. Firearms and especially defensive sidearms are very personal and to one degree or another a reflection of one's self. Hope this makes sense.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

You misunderstood my definition of a "tool". I didn't mean it literally like a mechanic's tool but more as an implement that you use to better your abilities. There's too many comments from people here laughing that it's plastic and ugly. So what, it gets the job done and is utterly dependable. Does a pretty gun defend you better-no. How many times have you heard and read people say that they're afraid of carrying their "good" guns because they'll get wear marks and might get confiscated if used? I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

For a concealed carry gun- the glock hands down. I've carried a 1911 before and all it did was pull my pants down... single action and all metal = HEAVY.

For a wondefully designed pistol that's a masterpiece in your hands-the High Power. It was designed by the #1 firearms genius of all time. Who can argue with that?


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

UPhiker said:


> You misunderstood my definition of a "tool". I didn't mean it literally like a mechanic's tool but more as an implement that you use to better your abilities. There's too many comments from people here laughing that it's plastic and ugly. So what, it gets the job done and is utterly dependable. Does a pretty gun defend you better-no. How many times have you heard and read people say that they're afraid of carrying their "good" guns because they'll get wear marks and might get confiscated if used? I don't have to worry about that.


A pretty gun certainly does not defend one's self better then a non-pretty gun. However, looking beyond a sidearm's practicality, one can come to cherish a sidearm that because of it's history, design, gracefulness, materials etc. has a certain _je ne sais quoi_ or a certain intangible quality about it that makes it distinctive, attractive and appealing .

I have some really as in really nice Hi-Powers and Smiths but if push should ever come to shove these are my two favorite but certainly less than "pretty" sidearms:

An N-frame Smith & Wesson M28-2 Highway Patrolman .357 Magnum. It looks much better in the photo than it does in person. Lots and lots of holster wear, probably 40 + years old but shoots like a dream and has an unbelievably smooth and grit free trigger:










A MKIII Browning Hi-Power probably about 10-15 years old. Again lots of wear on the sharp edges - due to my carrying it most everywhere I go - and replete with skateboard tape and Hogue grips trimmed down with an X-Acto knife - both of which were my doing. Not much to look at, not particularly accurate in the sense of bulls-eye shooting but utterly reliable - never a blip in 1000+ rounds - I.D.P.A., skill-drills, fun-action combat shoots, tactical shooting "seminars" and the like, it will spit out most anything I put in the magazine:








.

My favorite Hi-Power photo:










Even if it's carried by a Prince (England's Prince Harry) this is my kind of fighting sidearm. 

Pretty I don't care about - character, however, means a lot to me.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

I like the feel of a Hi-power, but everytime I have fired one, it has bit my hand. So I would opt for the Glock.

In re: the photo of the prince..... would you carry a pistol with an empty chamber?


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

As long as we're on the subject of the hi-power...... Anyone ever shoot or own a knock off like a FEG, Charles Daly, or a Arcus? Wondering how they feed and function, as well as accuracy. Not trying to hijack the thread!


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> The Hi Power no questions asked! I tend to trust the guy who designed it!
> 
> Nothing wrong with Glock. They are a fully functional tool with no soul however and I like my guns to have a soul. The Hi Power has it and has it in spades.
> And to be honest, I can't get comfortable with the grip angle.....probably the biggest reason I'd take the Hi Power to be honest.


My thoughts exactly. I hate the Glock grip also. Just feels odd and cheap and with little substance.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

jayzbird said:


> As long as we're on the subject of the hi-power...... Anyone ever shoot or own a knock off like a FEG, Charles Daly, or a Arcus? Wondering how they feed and function, as well as accuracy. Not trying to hijack the thread!


These so-called Hi-Powers get very mixed reviews on the two Hi-Power forums I log on to - as in very mixed. Those few who defend them almost always end their "review" with something like "for the money...," or "...considering their cost," which to my mind says a lot. 

However, FM Hi-Powers manufactured in Argentina for Argentinian military and law enforcement use usually get high marks. Fabricaciones Militares (FM) was licensed by Fabrique Nationale (FN - manufacturers of the Hi-Power since 1935 to the present) to produce the Hi-Power using FN tooling and under FN supervision. You could rightly say that the FM *IS* a Hi-Power while the others are unlicensed clones. FM/FN parts are interchangeable - not necessarily so with the others. 

**********************************************************************************************

There are (or were as they seem to be getting snapped up fairly quickly) a ton of these Hi-Powers on GunsAmerica. They are 9mm Hi-Powers made by FN for Mishteret Y'Israel which is the Israeli civilian police force and have gotten very good reviews on the Hi-Power forums - carried much/shot little, nice shiny bore etc. Prices range from $389.00 to $489.00 depending on condition. The price on this one is - I think - $459.00.










This is one of the Israeli Hi-Powers that the owner had re-finished with RoBard's Roguard (??) and put on new grips - Navidrex micarta: before and after:





















Hoppe's no.10


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> My favorite Hi-Power photo


My favorite Glock photo.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I will take the Glock I have had my Model 23 in 40 cal since 94.Many rounds have went thru it since then with no problems at all.I really did'nt care for the Grips on the Glocks myself so I slide on a Pachmayr Grip and what a difference,it makes it feel like a whole new gun.


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Glock 20 in 10mm Auto. Functional, powerful, accurate... Need I say more?


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

The Hi-Power is a great range gun , the Glock is a great carry gun .There is no hammer to snag or catch stuff in , no safety to fumble with on the Glock.If you want to shoot paper the HI-Power will serve you well


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

Not going to stray off topic, one choice Hi Power:coolgleam


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bucket-Back said:


> The Hi-Power is a great range gun , the Glock is a great carry gun .There is no hammer to snag or catch stuff in , no safety to fumble with on the Glock.If you want to shoot paper the HI-Power will serve you well


"If you want to shoot paper...." You have got to be kidding. The Hi-Power has served untold numbers of soldiers (both Axis and Allied forces in WWII), the British S.A.S., and many, many other police and military forces throughout the world as well as adventurers like this guy since 1935 - and he's a 'perfessor':








[/IMG] 

That piece of tupperware you champion has an awful lot of catching up to do. 



gunsngolfn said:


> Not going to stray off topic, one choice Hi Power:coolgleam




Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> "If you want to shoot paper...." You have got to be kidding. The Hi-Power has served untold numbers of soldiers (both Axis and Allied forces in WWII), the British S.A.S., and many, many other police and military forces throughout the world as well as adventurers like this guy since 1935 - and he's a 'perfessor':


That's WWII this is now! :lol:


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Forever444 said:


> That's WWII this is now! :lol:


Kind of like comparing a Mercedes Gull-Wing Coupe (then) to a Subaru Outback (now.) Which would you rather have? 

Still in use today:




























Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi-Power hands down.

Glocks are a good quality weapon, but I can't stand the grip angle and the blocky feel of the grip.

The one thing that totally turns me off about Glocks, are their owners.
They'd have you believe that God didn't rest on the Sabath, instead, he created GLOCKS!


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bucket-Back said:


> G19 in hip or shoulder holster , S&W 642 airweight 38 in weakside pocket , in case the ugly girl won't go bang.


Any room left for a knife? :lol:



petronius said:


> The History International channel (HInt) will show a repeat of "Automatic Pistols" at 4:00 pm today. They cover the various Browning designs and Glock.


Thanks, I'll be sure to watch it.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Honestly, I don't think that there can be a debate between which is better a Glock or Browning Hi Power. Browning are heavy and Glocks are plastic. A Hi Power is only available in 9mm while a Glock is available in many calibers. You can't "limp-wrist" a Glock(supposedly) and the Hi Power is a piece of "history". The truth about this whole subject is that no matter what you have on hand you just have to be able to trust that firearm with your life, if you feel completely comfortable with a Buckmark .22 go for it! It's better than something you think is going to jam after one shot or that you can't handle the recoil from. Too bad you can't conceal a 12 gauge, because that's probably the best man stopper out there.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

Forever444 said:


> Honestly, I don't think that there can be a debate between which is better a Glock or Browning Hi Power. Browning are heavy and Glocks are plastic. A Hi Power is only available in 9mm while a Glock is available in many calibers. You can't "limp-wrist" a Glock(supposedly) and the Hi Power is a piece of "history". The truth about this whole subject is that no matter what you have on hand you just have to be able to trust that firearm with your life, if you feel completely comfortable with a Buckmark .22 go for it! It's better than something you think is going to jam after one shot or that you can't handle the recoil from. Too bad you can't conceal a 12 gauge, because that's probably the best man stopper out there.


Agreed, apples and oranges, and go with what you trust.


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

P.S. there's a Glock add on your post Hoppes :lol:


----------



## TaurusJudge (Feb 23, 2011)

Well you see with a Taurus Judge you basically have a small .410 shotgun in your pocket. So that's just what i prefer and i load the .410 first and then the .45 and back and forth.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> "
> Certainly an arguable point but the Hi-Power is also available in the much beloved by the Tupperware crowd 40 S&W cartridge -
> Hoppe's no.10


The .40 Highpower has the stiffest mainspring/recoil spring combo of any gun that I've ever held. It's hard to rack the slide sometimes...


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Forever444 said:


> P.S. there's a Glock add on your post Hoppes :lol:





Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Yukon165 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello everybody, this is a great site by the way and here is my first post. I was just wondering if there are any law enforcement agencies that ever issued the High Power other than the F.B.I. hostage rescue team? I don't know anyone who owns a High Power to make any kind of a comment about them. I carry a Glock29 10mm. You cant limp wrist one of them or you'll be picking it up from the floor. :lol:


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yukon165 said:


> Hello everybody, this is a great site by the way and here is my first post. I was just wondering if there are any law enforcement agencies that ever issued the High Power other than the F.B.I. hostage rescue team? I don't know anyone who owns a High Power to make any kind of a comment about them. I carry a Glock29 10mm. You cant limp wrist one of them or you'll be picking it up from the floor. :lol:


Not aware that any American law enforcement agencies ever issued Hi-Powers as a general duty handgun but I can come up with many examples of LEOs' who when allowed by their agencies to choose their weapon chose a Hi-Power or for that matter a 1911. Hi-Powers, like 1911s, are best carried cocked and locked. Much of our citizenry has a strong aversion to seeing a LEO walking around town with the hammer cocked back on his/her handgun (but of course the internal striker on a Glock or S & W MP is "cocked" but that state of readiness isn't visible to a largely gun ignorant citizenry ) - this is one reason why you don't see LE agencies - for the most part - using single action semi-autos be they 1911s or Hi-Powers

Also the Hi-Power has never been a particularly popular sidearm in America unlike the rest of the world. Browning as you may know has never manufactured a Hi-Power or for that matter any other firearm - at least not since the late 1800s. Hi-Powers are manufactured by Belgium's Fabrique Nationale and Browning imports and sells some of these FN Hi-Powers under the Browning name. Somewhere along the line Browning made a decision to devote its resources to selling rifles and shotguns in America as opposed to pushing handguns with vigorous marketing campaigns. As a corollary from 1919 to 1979 Frigidaire refrigerators and automatic clothes washers were manufactured by General Motors - nothing wrong with them but by 1979 GM decided its resources were better used in other markets. Also Hi-Power are rather expensive. A new Hi-Power retail is pushing $900.00 plus while a Glock goes for $500.00 (?) or less.

But again I think that single action semi-autos have never been popular in most American LE agencies unlike the rest of the world where they are popular but not carried 'cocked and locked' as most Americans prefer. 

Hope this helps, there is of course a lot more to it than this. Thanks for your question.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Enough said


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> Enough said


Nice ol' war-horse. Any good stories behind it?

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

This is one of four 1911s that I have acquired through family. The one pictured was my grandfathers. Documented battles that he carried it in were, Tarawa, New Georgia, Luzon, Iwo, Jima..........he was wounded on Iwo, and carried a Jap. 7.7 rnd in his shoulder for the last 4 days of his fighting there. When he came home he had two that he brought with him. Both are marked "Property United states Government" Model U.S army' 

The other two are marked Model United States Navy. These were carried by my Dad in Korea. He don't talk much about his time there.

Thanks to Grandfathers and such, (Uncles), distant family members. I have quite the collection of WWII, souvenirs, From both my dads side, (Pacific) and my mothers side, (Scott/Dutch, European). You should see my Trunk of battle Flags.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> This is one of four 1911s that I have acquired through family. The one pictured was my grandfathers. Documented battles that he carried it in were, Tarawa, New Georgia, Luzon, Iwo, Jima..........he was wounded on Iwo, and carried a Jap. 7.7 rnd in his shoulder for the last 4 days of his fighting there. When he came home he had two that he brought with him. Both are marked "Property United states Government" Model U.S army'
> 
> The other two are marked Model United States Navy. These were carried by my Dad in Korea. He don't talk much about his time there.


Wow. Family treasures. Thanks for sharing them with us.

Hoppe's no.10


----------

